# Hornady FPB: Good Stuff



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Having taken a decent 2-1/2 year old buck in the archery season, and letting several other bucks live to see another day. I decided to take a nice eater today, a 1-1/2 year old dry doe. Even had two small bucks I let go by about 10 minutes earlier, and eleven does tonight. Not bad, was only set down for about 30 minutes before the show started. She is hanging in the garage, just chillin out.

80 grains of Blackhorn 209, 350 gr Hornady FPB, CCI 209M primer, out of my little $200 NEF Huntsman .50 cal with my custom breech plug. The standard breech plug with primer carriers is not reliable with BH209. I have never been able to recover one of these bullets, no matter how hard I try, they just keep passing on through. 










Custom breech plug w/vent liner.


















One thing is for sure, these FPB's can Git-r-Dun!


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> Having taken a decent 2-1/2 year old buck in the archery season, and letting several other bucks live to see another day. I decided to take a nice eater today, a 1-1/2 year old dry doe. Even had two small bucks I let go by about 10 minutes earlier, and eleven does tonight. Not bad, was only set down for about 30 minutes before the show started. She is hanging in the garage, just chillin out.
> 
> 80 grains of Blackhorn 209, 350 gr Hornady FPB, CCI 209M primer, out of my little $200 NEF Huntsman .50 cal with my custom breech plug. The standard breech plug with primer carriers is not reliable with BH209. I have never been able to recover one of these bullets, no matter how hard I try, they just keep passing on through.
> 
> ...


 

Lookin' good! Looks like you will get to try them out on a deer before me. Saw 15 deer on Saturday morning, including a parade of 9 does and fawns 20 yards from our blind, but I did not have a doe tag and wanted to hunt that morning before taking a doe. Bought a doe tag at K'nutsons Saturday afternoon, and guess what? No shot opportunities sat evening or Sunday morning on any deer. 

Those are gonna be some tender straps. Nice job.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Busta, do you sell those breech plugs? I purchases one of those NEF's for my step father and it has been an accurate little rifle. Would like to run BH in this gun as well, plus getting rid of those carriers wouldn't be all bad either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> Busta, do you sell those breech plugs? I purchases one of those NEF's for my step father and it has been an accurate little rifle. Would like to run BH in this gun as well, plus getting rid of those carriers wouldn't be all bad either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Swamp Monster,

No, I do not sell anything. I do know a guy in Warren that sells a Blackhorn 209 friendly breech plug for the NEF's. He sent me a prototype over 2 years ago that I tested for him. I suggested a couple changes which he adopted and it will shoot Blackhorn 209 with ANY 209 primer, even the lowly 209-4 (410 primer), and all the lower power muzzleloader primers. This was the newer 5/8" plug. I also helped him with the 7/8" breech plug, even drove down to Warren so he could check the fit in a couple of my 7/8" rifles. I have several custom breech plugs for the H&R/NEF's. I also have several Knights, Whites, and a T/C.

Do you know if it is the 5/8" or 7/8" breech plug? 

Prototype, with my o-ring mod.









Prototype next to the OEM breech plug.









Production plug with cleaned up lines.

















Here is the 7/8" with some of my test primers. This plug utilizes my o-ring modification in the bottom of the primer pocket. It does not have a flame channel, and dumps directly from the primer through a .042" flash hole into the powder column or pellets. You will not find a more reliable breech plug, ANY powder, ANY primer. Notice how clean the primers are, this was with Blackhorn 209 loads. 38 full power loads. The o-rings have worked for 50 shots or more, but I install a new one for each range session, usually 35-40 shots. I buy them from McMaster-Carr for about 2 cents a piece, less than $2 for 100 pieces. WAY cheaper than the worthless primer carriers, and actually seal the ignition for shooting BH209, and from the weather. New o-ring on left, after 38 shots and still sealing on right.


































The 5/8" plug has had one engineering change, something I wanted on the original. The change was to reduce the thickness of the flange to make more room for a longer hex head. 










This is another mod I have done to the 5/8" plug, and is not standard. This mod is not really needed, but I feel it doesn't hurt to seal everything as tight as possible.











Just so you know, I am not financially tied to this project in any way whatsoever. I did recieve one of each breech plug for testing and dimensioning, and I purchased several others. I also spent my money, time, gas, powder, primers, bullets helping with this project so other NEF owners could have access to a good breech plug. 

If you are interested, I can get you the contact information.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Here is 8 sample pics of 11 different 209 primers I have tested with BH209 and this plug. Any 209 primer will reliably light BH209 with this breech plug only. I do not recommend most of these primers for any other plug shooting BH209.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Those are some clean lookin' primers!!


----------

